# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Κλούβες - Ζευγαρώστρες

## Bullseye

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Χάθηκα λίγο λόγο έλλειψης χρόνου... Αλλά είπα να επανέλθω.. Σκέπτομαι να φτιάξω κάτι για το μπαλκόνι μου και βρήκα αυτό 
Αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρω αυτόν που τις φέρνει. Ξέρει κάποιος κάτι? Τον πήρα τηλ αλλά τίποτα του έστειλα πμ στο fb μία από τα ίδια. Ξέρει κάποιος αν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να αγοράσω κάποιο από αυτά τα μοντέλα?  Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## jk21

Νομιζω δεν ειναι ακριβως οι ιδιες με του Γιαννη

Δες εδω και μιλα μαζι του 

*Tετραωροφη πολυκατοικια*


Αν εχετε εμπορικη επικοινωνια  με τα παραλια της Μικρας Ασιας , ισως μπορεις να φερεις και απο εκει .Απο οτι ξερω απο τουρκια πρεπει να εισαγονται στην Ελλαδα

τωρα βλεπω οτι εσενα εχει και συστημα για αλλαγη χαρτιου υποστρωματος ...

----------


## Labirikos

Και εγώ στο fb τον έχω δει τον αντιπρόσωπο και ήτανε στην Καβάλα.Εμένα μου είχε απαντήσει και μου είχε πει τα μεταφορικά για Αθήνα ήτανε 20 Ευρώ.Τα προιόντα είναι Τουρκικής προελεύσεως.Τη συγκεκριμένη που δείχνεις τη ζαχάρωνα και εγώ αλλά εγώ που ρώτησα κάποιους τότε μου είπανε πως για εξωτερική εκτροφή δεν θα ήτανε και το ιδανικότερο γιατί αν το βλέπει και λίγο ο ήλιος το pvc που είναι το υλικό των κλουβιών θα φθείρεται αλλά θα βράζουνε και από τη ζέστη τα πουλιά.Δεν ξέρω τί από όλα ισχύει αλλά εμένα μου αρέσουνε αρκετά πράγματα ενδιαφέροντα που είχα δει.
Εσύ για εσωτερικό ή εξωτερικό χώρο θέλεις κάποια κατασκευή?Αν είναι για εξωτερικό χώρο θα μπορούσες να φτιάξεις κάτι με dexion ή πάνελ από ξύλο και εντός να βάλεις συστοιχία από ζευγαρώστρες.Ειδικά οι 60άρες οι κινέζικες ή ακόμα και οι 90άρες φτηνές είναι και πρακτικές.Περίμενε λίγο μήπως σου απαντήσει ο τύπος για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες αλλά υπάρχει και ενότητα στο forum σχετικά με τη διαμονή και τη φροντίδα των πουλιών που πολλά παιδιά παρουσιάζουν κατασκευές δικές τους.Ρίξε μια ματιά μπορεί να βρεις κάτι που να σου αρέσει.
Να έχεις και στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού σου πως αν θες κάτι για εξωτερικό χώρο θα πρέπει να έχεις και κάποια προστασία από αρπακτικά και κουνούπια.
Ότι και να πράξεις θα χαρούμε να δούμε τί επέλεξες τελικά.

----------


## Bullseye

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη! Έστειλα πμ του Γιάννη και βλέπουμε. Εμπορική επικοινωνία έχουμε με τους απέναντι αλλά είναι δύσκολο να συνενοηθείς μαζί του. Δεν μιλάνε αγγλικά...

----------


## Bullseye

Λάμπρο καλησπέρα! Για εξωτερική Χρήση τη θέλω αλλά δε θα τη χτυπάει πολύ ο ήλιος. οπότε δε νομίζω να έχω πρόβλημα. Για αρπακτικά κλπ κάτι θα κάνω. Πραγματικά είναι πολύ ωραίες κατασκευές..

----------


## Labirikos

Απλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα μπορούνε να πλησιάζουνε από μπροστά έστω σπουργίτια.Και σίγουρα θα πρέπει να βάλεις τούλι κάπως από μπροστά για τα κουνούπια οπότε ο χώρος θα επιβαρυνθεί και άλλο μην έχοντας καλό εξαερισμό αφού από μπροστά και πλάι δεν αερίζεται καθόλου.Βέβαια ας μας πούνε και τα παιδιά που έχουνε αν βολεύουνε τί μειονεκτήματα υπάρχουνε αν υπάρχουνε,τί ποιότητας είναι κτλ.

----------


## Bullseye

Καλησπέρα! Προσπάθησα να τον βρω αυτόν αλλά τίποτα. Υπάρχει κάτι παρόμοιο σε κατασκευή στην αγορά ή να πάω για κατασκευή δική μου?

----------

